# red head severum or green terror with convicts?



## katie80 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a 55gallon tank and I only have 2 convicts (i think both males, but not absolute) and looking for another fish to put in. I really liked the redheaded severum and green terror and wondered what you guys though about that? will either of those be ok with convicts? I was also looking at a female kamfa flowerhorn.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Either would be ok with the convicts, assuming they were in fact two males. The flowerhorn might become too aggressive.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Just personal preference.


----------



## katie80 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you! It's good to know either would be ok. I just have no idea which one to choose :-? 
BTW do you guys know a good website to order fish? I don't have alot of stores around here that carry more than the basic fish :/ I've never ordered one before, kinda worries me. Thanks for your help


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

The FH would make an awesome wet pet, but she will probably kill the cons at some point unless you have some hiding places she is too big for. Even then it will be a risky venture for the cons. The GT may also get pretty aggressive.


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

I would suggest a slightly smaller cichlid instead of the flowerhorn or GT. Salvini would be at the top of my list to add to that tank.


----------



## katie80 (Jul 10, 2011)

So the red headed severum would do ok? As for size whatever I got, I was planning on getting a female so she wouldn't reach crazy size. But I do like a somewhat sizable fish, other wise the tank just looks empty, ya know?


----------



## katie80 (Jul 10, 2011)

Also, does anyone have an opinion about a jack demsey? That was another I had my eye on. Just wanna make a good choice with a fish I like.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

I think a JD would be a nice choice, much better than a Sev. People in the CA forum could chime in with better advice, probably. You might be able to do 2 female JDs and the 2 cons.


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

Severum also get pretty big... 12" or so, which is the width of a 55 gal tank. Based on that, I would pass on that one as well. JD is a decent choise, although some people have had JD's growing larger than 10" which could be cramped in a 55. For the sake of lessening aggression, I would try to get females of both species (cons and JD), but if you have male cons already it might be ok. If you happen to end up with a m/f pair of cons then aggression could escalate.


----------

